# Being Supportive



## Oaksearcher (Jun 1, 2015)

Greetings Everyone,

I presume that this is a common topic, but does anyone have any suggestions, as a FA, for supporting a partner who would like to lose weight? Not to state that I will not continue to cherish her, but I am curious how others may have felt about this topic. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 1, 2015)

The suggestions need to come from your partner. Mind and body are so interlinked that any alteration to one will produce changes in the other, so be prepared for changes of mood, perhaps even of personality. Let her know you're there for her, no matter what, but let _her_ tell you what she needs from you. And then follow through.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2015)

Good advice 
Its her body and she has every right to do with it what she wants.
By all means be supportive and think about what you are saying before you blurt something out that might hurt her feelings.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jan 28, 2017)

I wish you'd included more information about your feelings, and how this decision of hers is effecting you; where she's at, what she's aiming for and how *that* effects you, etc... My decisions would be based on my own nature and situation, and my complete inability to appreciate anyone's beauty if they weigh less than 200 lbs. You also don't make it clear what you mean by "partner," which would also effect my choices in your situation. Basically, I don't know.


----------

